# [SOLVED]No sound with ALSA and Intel HDA ICH7

## TidusBlade

Well, I just did a fresh install of Gentoo, and also just finished rebuilding the kernel to add in the Intel driver, which I added as a module, but still no luck...

I also have totally no idea where to start, since I never had sound problems before but I'm hoping to learn ^^

So anyways, Ill try to provide some information...

When I try to start ALSA it spits this out.

```

melon@gentoo ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found.                                                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!

```

I also tried adding the snd_emu10k1 module to the module list, forgot where it was and still no luck...

It seems that I probably used the wrong driver or it does not know where they are...

Also, alsaconf does nothing, it says that it didn't find and PnP or PCI cards, and asks if it should probe legacy ISA cards, and no matter what option I choose, eventually it quits and if I say yes, it says no legacy drivers available.

alsamixer returns this:

```

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory

```

Sorry for the long post, and I have high hopes of being able to solve it here.

Thanks so much in advance!Last edited by TidusBlade on Fri May 02, 2008 7:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

cd /usr/src/linux

make modules_install

alsaconf

----------

## TidusBlade

Thanks for the reply krinn!

But unfortunately the same thing...

No supported PnP or PCI Card Found.

Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound cards/chips?

I choose Yes, No quits alsaconf.

Probing legacy ISA cards might make you system unstable.

Do you want to proceed?

I choose Yes, no quits alsaconf again.

No Legacy Drivers are available.

And then it just quits  :Sad: 

----------

## gentoo_ram

emu10k1 is a Soundblaster driver.  You need snd_hda_intel.  You need to tweak /etc/modules.d/alsa and run update-modules again to update your /etc/modules.conf.  Then try the /etc/init.d/alsasound start.

----------

## TidusBlade

Thanks gentoo_ram =]

Tried following a guide, more specifically this but when I came up to the part where I had to insert the modules into the kernel I used this command:

```
modprobe snd-hda-intel ; modprobe snd-pcm-oss ; modprobe snd-mixer-oss ; modprobe snd-seq-oss
```

And it returned this:

```

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

I really dont know what to do now, seems that theres some major problem with "snd_hda_intel" I'm guessing it is int there or something...

Since it said see dmesg, it's WAY too long to post here so if it's needed I posted it at Pastebin here: http://tidusblade.pastebin.com/f1c804892

I know it's a very frustrating problem, so huge thanks to whoever is willing to help me with this!

===EDIT===

I have no idea what I did, but sound works now, and I'm not willing to mess around ALSA anymore  :Razz: 

Thanks guys for the help!

----------

